# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Переключение видеокарт.

## DrDAG

Есть ноутбук Lenovo B560, в нем две видеокарты (интегрированная Интел и дискретная НВидиа). До этого перечитал очень много форумов, но не нашел нигде ответа как же все-таки переключится на дискретную видеокарту, потому что всегда по умолчанию стоит интеловская. Подскажите пожалуйста где это можно сделать, ибо многие игры выдают сообщение что стоит слабая видеокарта. Заранее спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

Прежде всего, двойные вид.хи нужны для поддержания автономного времени работы (чем мощнее вид.ха, тем она более прожорливая). Далее, обычно со спаренными вид.хпми всё решается через
1) БИОС (переключиться на дискретную)
2) Систему (некоторые свойства работают только в Vista+)
3) Драйвера (желательно подходящие и с сайта производителя ноута, а не nvidia/ati)
4) переключатель на ноуте
Или их комбинации.

В вашем случае видимо используется фирменная глюкалка Нвидиа Оптимус, которая переключает карты в зависимости от нагрузки. Попробуйте правой кнопкой на ярлыке и выбрать типа "Запустить с графическим процессором" или поковыряться в закладке "Программные настройки" .

----------


## Stas567

По идее если нормальные драйвера установлены, то оно прекрасно само переключает. Ну если хочется, чтобы работала только видеокарта nvidia, то нажмите на пустом пространстве на рабочем столе правой кнопкой мыши и выберите панель управления nvidia. И там уже в разделе "управление параметрами 3D" поставьте вместо авто видеокарту нужную.

----------

